# believe this or not.



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

My sister found eggs sticking on her glass... and believe this: This is a 10 gal tank with 4 angels and a pleco in it. What do you think? Doesn't it sound so folly?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Angel fish eggs. Tell your sister that 4 angels and plec don't really belong in a 10g tank.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I can't she's too young and I dont know she cant afford a bigger one. They've been there for 2 years now, that condition! Yergh... as impossible as I can talk to a girl!


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Must be snail eggs, I can`t picture an angelfish tipping over to lay eggs on the tank. Now I could be wrong but who knows. 
Tell your parents the fish need a bigger tank or suggest trading them off for some neons or something else smaller.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

wow now thats crazy i'm guessing if they been in there for 2 years they most be fully grown , how do they even fit in there.

- Jonno


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

MaryPa said:


> Must be snail eggs, I can`t picture an angelfish tipping over to lay eggs on the tank. Now I could be wrong but who knows.
> Tell your parents the fish need a bigger tank or suggest trading them off for some neons or something else smaller.


You could be right about the snail eggs, but my angels actually layed their eggs on the glass, I think coz they prefer the vertical surface.


----------



## GForce (Feb 6, 2006)

Angels will spawn anywhere they please. I even had one smart alec pair of angels completely ignore their slate and spawn on the airline for the sponge filter! And another on the heater!


----------

